

Jawbone buys Visera and MassiveHealth - siavosh
http://gigaom.com/2013/02/04/jawbone-buys-visera-massivehealth-to-marry-data-design-with-wearable-computing/

======
hinathan
I'm glad to see Jawbone going for broke on the 'health and wellness via data'
front. I've been a fan of their design language and technical chops since back
when their headsets had wires.

~~~
cpeterso
Jawbone is making some innovative products. I think they have the opportunity
to make some interesting breakthroughs in HCI.

------
selectout
Congrats to Aza Raskin. A brilliant designer/visionary that has truly helped
shape a lot of what we love today. Can't wait to see what he can bring to the
table at Jawbone.

